

Show HN: anchor the whole web for you - jnettome
http://www.capstn.com/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=hn-prelaunch

======
hardwaresofton
Is this similar to pinterest? It might be good to let users know a little bit
more what your site is about.

~~~
jnettome
Capst'n is a webapp similiar to del.icio.us. You can create collections of
everything you want like tutorials, resources, read later articles. You can
also add members to contribute on your collections. Responsive version and
native apps will be available soon!

------
bharathwaaj
Is it caPStn or caSPtn? The logo says caSPtn while the url and description
says caPStn.

~~~
jnettome
Thank you! We're fixing it right now!

